# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New to this forum

## whitesands

Hi guys, this forum has helped me a lot over the time and also recently. Thanks to all of you pros out here
Long time intruder now joining the family, so hey!! :Smilie:  
just was trying to figure out how to post a question...

----------


## David.Elliott

You just did...?

----------


## phild01

Maybe the moderation delay!
Anyway, welcome and the floor question is ready as well: http://www.renovateforum.com/f203/cy...l-base-120071/

----------

